
My Insights as a Job Hopper - chipzimmus
http://dandonahue.net/professional/2015/11/08/my-insights-as-a-job-hopper.html
======
arielweisberg
No description of how often the author actually changed jobs?

There is definitely a happy medium and early career job hopping might be more
productive than later career job hopping.

As an employee the only thing you have to invest is time and really not as
much of it as you would think IMO. Invest it wisely.

~~~
lifexkills
I'm the author. It's a fair point - I wasn't sure how concrete I wanted to get
about my specific experiences. Or maybe I was concerned about people being
able to trace my actual job history. Then again - it's all on LinkedIn anyhow
so I guess those were invalid fears.

